# new tires



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i finally got the cash and bought new tires for my gravely tractor. the turf tires it had were shot so i bought 4 ag. tires for it. i know i dont need them in the front since its only 2 wheel drive, but they look cool and help to steer in the snow. i will post pics as soon as i get a chance. i was using my broom attachment yesterday on the road the tires make every thing vibrate. i am gald i do that too often.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

did you get AG tires for the front? 


My turfs in the front get filled with grass slime.. its a mess.. after i cut i ride it on the street at full speed and the tread gunk goes flying all over the place... 

as i was driving fast and the tire sludge was shooting off of me as if flew from the turf treads yesterday.. i was thinking how front AG's or front tires with different tread would not do that...


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

yes, i did put them on the front. the tires dont hold anything in the tread except for ice in the winter (i have ag's on the rear of my craftsman) the snow freezes in the voids but its really nothing comepared to turfs in the snow, you might as well just have slick tread tires they have no traction in snow/ice.


----------

